# Canada siding with France



## Creek (Sep 2, 2003)

What's next from these dingle berries?...talk about cowards!!


----------



## canadarocks (Sep 2, 2003)

Jusr curious as to why you are not showing your bravery in Iraq?


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah, "Creek" talks pretty tough for not being in the military.  He's what you call an armchair quarterback- a dipshit who's never been in the armed forces, but thinks he's Dwight Esinhower.    Playing combat with paper hats in prison doesn't count, "creek". LOL

Lot's of  little chickenhawks around here, no doubt. Like I always say, if you're so gong-ho for this war, enlist in the military & go fight. Otherwise shut up.


----------



## canadarocks (Sep 2, 2003)

The US troops in Iraq cannot get home because there is noone to replace them.  Almost 300 million people in the US and they cannot get a few troops to replace them.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

EvilArnold, you don't have to be "called upon" in order to be in the service. You can VOLUNTEER. 
Get your fat, useless ass out of that chair & join now. Maybe that's the problem: You're too fat. I dunno. I'm sure you're rendered 4-F. But until you wear a uniform of the  Army, Navy, Airforce, Coastguard or Marines, you just better stick to playing your video games in mom's basement. There are too many wannabes already.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Peter Puffer, that's too funny!!!! don't you love that avatar, and to think vyxen just loves it!!!! vyxen and Putz should get together!!!!!! 

and evil arnonld your so right about what you said about creek, he may not serve, but doesn't mean that he wouldn't have or wouldn't, but has the right to speak his mind.


----------



## Creek (Sep 2, 2003)

Kurnel Klutz...That is such an old comeback.I'm helping in Iraq...I gota big sign out front..that say BOMB THEM!!..and also keeping Muslims outa my neighborhood... alota roles into helping the Iraqi situation....Isnt it about time you contribute..instead of your childish antics?...


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

Dude, does you  parole officer know you're here? They should have thrown your ass in the army the moment you were busted for narcotics. LOL 


NEXT!


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Dude, does you  parole officer know you're here? They should have thrown your ass in the army the moment you were busted for narcotics. LOL
> 
> 
> NEXT! *



I'm impressed. What do you do for an encore? Fart?


----------



## Joan (Sep 2, 2003)

Yo Prick Kurtz - you ever served your country?  If not, time for you to shut the hell up.


----------



## Creek (Sep 2, 2003)

That's right Joan...he's quick to point the finger...!!..LOL!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm not the one bragging how I'm not willing to serve my country unless I'm drafted. i.e angryarnold.I worked for the U.S military for 4 years. I know more about our military institution then all you dopes put together. LOL


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm not the one claiming to be a pseudo soldier, you dingbat! LOL


----------



## Dom (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey ballbag Kurtz, I see why you wouldn't be in unless drafter, that's because you know you can't get in being they don't let FAG ASSES like you in.  Do you mash the potatoes?


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

Dom, dude- Before you sling insults, make sure people can actually understand what you're trying to say.  Try again. Maybe you'll make sense eventually.


----------



## Dom (Sep 2, 2003)

Well, it's simple do you mash the potatoes! you know, shove your little dick up the ol rump and mash the shit!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Joan (Sep 2, 2003)

In my eyes, there is a big difference in working for the US service and serving your country.  So what kind of job did you have?  General maintenance?


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *Well, it's simple do you mash the potatoes! you know, shove your little dick up the ol rump and mash the shit!!!!! hehehehe *



Oh my, my poor virginal ears!


----------



## Dom (Sep 2, 2003)

You like that Jim! He probably rides the pony with those lousy smelly eat shitting towel raps too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creek (Sep 2, 2003)

There you go again throwing insults like there is no tomorow...I think what upsets you is,you see a common belief...and we set aside our petty differences,and unite.The U.S. Message Board will be the largest Malitia of free men,ever united for the American Belief.....and having you here sir,is a perfect example why to join our cause for new visitors...with our Newsletters..and soon to arrive audio tapes,no one will have time to read your jibberish.

Creek..(U.S.M.B. Recruiter)


----------



## Creek (Sep 2, 2003)

Just for the record..Free Women ..will have full reign in our Malitia also...Don't need this bastard making discrimination posts against us.......

Creek


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 2, 2003)

"Discriminating posts". Not "Discrimination posts". 

Jesus, you dummy!  What exactly did you learn in prison? It wasn't proper grammatical etiquette, that's for sure! LOL &  sue me if I'm wrong, but I think you mean "incriminating".


----------

